
Zoom consumes 4% of CPU as statistics shows. No way - floatingsmoke
https://imgur.com/gtQ2jiM
======
detaro
Let me guess: i7 with hyperthreading? -> 55%/12 = ~4%

~~~
fulafel
That's not quite how SMT works. Half of the core is not sitting idle when
running a 1 thread workload on a 2 thread core. Rather the core will be
working at mostly full tilt.

Also if only one core is active, it can be put into a higher than normal power
regime.

~~~
detaro
As far as I know, 100 % in the Activity Manager is one hyperthread fully busy,
regardless of clock. It doesn't seem too unlikely that Zoom takes that from
the equivalent API, divides it by the number of seen virtual cores to convert
it to some measure of "overall CPU load", and reports it as usage. It's not a
good measure, but an explanation. (And as you point out boosting happens, so
the "55%" reported by Activity Manager is already not all that good)

------
andreasley
Zoom doesn't have to do much computing while in a meeting – except for video
encoding, which is usually handled by the GPU. That's why "GPU Time" is high
(as shown in Activity Monitor) and why your MBP gets hot.

